# Anyone looking for a Canon S5-IS?



## gerryr (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a link to one for sale on another site.  Looks like a good deal if anyone is thinking about buying one.
http://www.nikonians.org/dcforum/DCForumID23/23024.html


----------

